# Overclocking my motherboard



## GeekyBoy (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anyone know how to overclock an ASUS A8N-VM Mobo with 3000+ venice core?


----------



## Geforce (Jun 23, 2006)

There are several guides available on the net.......just google it. You may find one in these forums as well. 

Basic rules are same for all Athlon64 overclocking and your motherboard won't hold you back in this department.


----------



## shovik (Jun 23, 2006)

You can use NVIDIA nTune from the following link to overclock or maintain a overview of ur system.

*www.nvidia.com/object/sysutility.html

Happy overclocking............

Regards,
Shovik.


----------

